
SixCalifornias - initiative to create six states - kylelibra
http://www.sixcalifornias.info/
======
kirtijthorat
Is this the real Six Californias proposal? or is this just fantasy? The big
question is what would we gain? It's not clear what the benefit of this
maneuver would be. I don;t get it at all.

------
cafard
The father of the current governor proposed a two-way split in a book
published more than 40 years ago.

